# Hi Folks,



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I'm just curious, did the TBH with the bees that absconded have an open screened bottom? If so, I recommend that you at least temporarily find a way to close that off with a board until the new packages are well established.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to a great site!


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

My hives have solid bottom boards. I think the entrance is too big, and will modify before adding more bees. I may try blocking the entrances for 3 -4 days.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice of you to write something that was most helpful. I could only think of how discouraged someone might become if that happened to them. I hope others have some ideas as to why the bees left.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Nardi, I think bees might get very excited if they can not find a way to get out and start doing what bees do like finding nectar and pollen. I would hope you would at least leave an opening large enough for a few bees to get out. I leave the openiong small at first to prevent robber bees from getting in without being checked out by the hive bees. You can tell who they are by their flying around and looking the opening over whereas the ones living there just land and get in as fast as possible. Of course this what I think is happening and others may have other ideas.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Nardi!


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
I'm looking forward to starting over, and I am alittle confused about how to deal with the entrance size when I install packages into my TBHs. 
I hope someone will advise me about blocking/reducing entrances and for how long.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Nardi, you may find Michael Bush's pages about TBHs useful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#entrance


----------

